# Why are my dogs eating alfalfa pellets?



## calmgentle

My dogs get fed twice a day, separately at their own places before I put alfalfa pellets in the goat feeders. The goats line up and eat happily until the dogs come to "share" a place at the feeder, then the dogs stick their heads in the feeder and start munching down. Do they really need all that fiber? They are both in good condition, so I don't think I'm not feeding them enough.


----------



## hiddensprings

My Anatolian likes to stick her head in the feeder as well and nibbles on the goats grain. My goats are use to it now so everyone eats together. I ask my vet if it was a problem and he said no. Little Girl doesn't eat much but I think she just wants to feel like she is part of the group. Unfortunately, she doesn't want to share her dog food with anyone. gre:


----------



## Taylor R.

My dog eats rabbit food like it's going out of style. Any time the lid gets left off the container, he's going for it. I always wondered if it could hurt him :smack


----------



## Veronica

I think they probably just like it! Mine love cat food, so I have to feed the cats in a different area. 
Depending on the type of dogs you have though be careful of bloat if they eat too much.


----------



## akane

Because they are dogs and some dogs will eat anything even inedible things. Stupid shiba and packing peanuts.:indif: Some are never full. Then there are others like my akita. Sometimes it's annoying but overall I am happy my akita only eats meat and the occasional sweet which she wouldn't eat before the shiba made a huge deal about sweets. Means no dog biscuits or teeth cleaning chewies are any good though. I have to keep a supply of raw bones and various meat cuts on hand for her. We just used up 10 lbs of ground venison making snacks to cut down on our expensive high meat dog food. She also will only eat 1 cup of dog food max which is another reason I have to buy expensive food, raise some of my own, and beg freezer burnt stuff off people. The cheap dog food from the grocery store she'd have to eat like 10 cups of to hold weight. The shiba eats whatever is left behind so we just don't put too much in the bowl, the akita eats her fill, and then the shiba cleans it up.


----------



## calmgentle

OK, maybe it's not so weird then. They are well bonded to the herd, and if it doesn't hurt them to eat hay pellets, then I won't even try to **** them away. They do look like some really funny looking goats though!


----------



## motdaugrnds

Well, you're fortunate if that is all your dog is eating. My Karakachan is pulling hay out of the goats' feeder, jumping up to get a leaf off a tree the goats are nibbling on and, oh yes, I caught Valentina eating alfalfa pellets just this morning out of the doe's pan. ROFL I think Valentina is going thru some kind of identity crises!!!


----------



## MichaelZ

My dog eats beans, carrots, and other vegetables, raw, or cooked. He would gladly eat the alfalfa pellets.


----------



## where I want to

I just had to ask- do you know of anything a dog will not eat? ?


----------



## Sam Burton

Our dogs won't eat onions, but that's about it. All of our dogs love goat, rabbit and chicken feed. If they can get a snout in, it's fair game as far as they are concerned. One of our Mastiffs has a special fondness for oats. I can tell for days when he's been into them.


----------



## am1too

where I want to said:


> I just had to ask- do you know of anything a dog will not eat? ?


Sometimes I call my dogs pigs.

There is a grass that grows on my place my dogs just can't seem to get enough of. One goes nuts after acorns.


----------



## am1too

Sam Burton said:


> Our dogs won't eat onions, but that's about it. All of our dogs love goat, rabbit and chicken feed. If they can get a snout in, it's fair game as far as they are concerned. One of our Mastiffs has a special fondness for oats. I can tell for days when he's been into them.


Onions and hot peppers are bout the only things my dogs won't eat.


----------



## CAjerseychick

Hey all I just caught my dogs raiding the bag of alfalfa cubes this AM (I thought it was goats) I think alfalfa is sweet enough the dogs will eat it....


----------



## Nathanaf8388

My female dog has been eating apples ....


----------



## lioness

am1too said:


> Sometimes I call my dogs pigs.
> 
> There is a grass that grows on my place my dogs just can't seem to get enough of. One goes nuts after acorns.


I realize this is a very old thread but I just wanted to point out that acorns or anything oak related (think leaf in and outside water bowl) are toxic to dogs for anyone stumbling across this info. I have had to train my acorn loving dogs (pigs lol) to leave it with acorns. That being said the onions listed above are a no no too.


----------



## lioness

Nathanaf8388 said:


> My female dog has been eating apples ....


Apples are great for them. Be careful with the core, apple seeds are toxic to dogs. I love dogs and mine go crazy for apples and alfalfa


----------



## Pony

lioness said:


> I realize this is a very old thread but I just wanted to point out that acorns or anything oak related (think leaf in and outside water bowl) are toxic to dogs for anyone stumbling across this info. I have had to train my acorn loving dogs (pigs lol) to leave it with acorns. That being said the onions listed above are a no no too.


Huh.

I don't know that one can always trust lists one finds on the internet. 

Years ago, we fed dogs garlic to ward off fleas and ticks, and then a couple years ago, stories popped up that garlic is toxic. 

My dogs eat acorns - not as much as the goats, but still - and we have seen no adverse effects. The dogs also eat onion, not raw, of course, but if it's in the leftovers I mix into their kibble, they get onions. I've had dogs for most of my life (past 50 years) and I have not lost one dog to onion and acorn poisoning.

Have lost a few to old age, though.

Do you think it was the onions?


----------

